# Dissociation vs Disassociation



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

I'm having trouble understanding the difference between dissociation and disassociation. I know dissociation is what I experience. Is disassociation the same thing or something different?


----------



## Tommygunz (Sep 7, 2009)

i don't think disassociation is a word, just people reading dissociation wrong.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

I guess it could be a made up word, to not associate yourself with something. I just can't figure out what it is.


----------



## Garjon (Apr 4, 2009)

yeah it's just what people who don't know it's called dissociation say haha.


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2009)

Both mean I believe to "disconnect" ... but what is referring to us is DISSOCIATION a MEDICAL term.

I suppose you would use the word "DisAssociate" in a sentence like, "I really feel disturbed by this politician's political views and must disassociate from them; I feel uncomfortable with them."

I rarely hear that word, but then when I say that, it shows up everwhere.

The word, the MEDICAL TERMINOLOGY, for what we experience is a category, defined in the DSM and the ICD called Dissociation.

And I guess it bothers me as some spell larynx as larnyx lol and say it all the time, or say NOO-KEW-LER instead of NOO-KLEE-ER. And maybe I spelled those incorrectly.

One is a lay term, an everyday term, the other is a MEDICAL term. Wish I could find another example. Can't think of one.

*Bottom line, if we don't call our illness by its correct name, how can we be taken seriously?*
We have enough problems as it is. :?


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

I knew you would be a good one to answer this question. Thanks Dreamer*


----------

